# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Fjala "kaurr", fjalë fyese?

## Eda H

Pershendetje, nje dite kur po bisedoja me shoqenin tham Kaurret e nje nga shoqenia tha mos e thuaj ate llafe Kaurret se eshte ofenduse e me perulje ndaj besimtareve krishter..... ne ben shume debate pasi ai qe e tha kete llaf e tha pa te keq e as qe e dinim nje gje te till.... a nuk eshte fjala kaure per besimtaret krishter e eshte njesoje sikur te thuash krishter/kaurr pra besimtart duke perfisher edhe katoliket e ortodokest, as njeher nuk e kam degjuar deri ate dite qe fjala kaurr thuhet me perbuzje e ofendim e perulje ndaj fetarve krishter.... a di ndo njeri gje per kete???? a eshte gje e vertet apo ja futi kot ai??????  te lutem a mund te me tregoni ndoje gje per kete ceshtje??? 
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Sweet Brunettee

2 Nocione Turq dhe Kaur  jane me shume nocione ofenduese, te cilat perdoreshin ndaj grupeve besimtare te ndryshme myslimane, krishtere & ortodokse! Myslimanet e shanin grupin tjeter fetar me shprehjen "Kaur" ndersa grupi tjeter i shanin myslimanet me shrehjen "Turq" ( te prapambetur) 

Ps: Nga kjo grindje 1 poet i njohur shqiptar (Ndre Mjeda) shkrojti poemen e tij historike "Shqypnia" ku midis te tjerave thoshte : -Mos u zini per kisha e xhamia, feja e Shqiptarit asht Shqiptaria"

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, nuk ma kuptove pyetjen nuk e kam hallin e muabetin tek kaurr apo musliman fare.... mua beti eshte a eshte ofenduse e perlyse kur i thua nje krishteri "kaurre"" pra a eshte kjo nje perbuzje per ta kur i therret me kete emer 
si psh. thua African-american po nuk esthe ofenduse por kur i thua zezaku o negro eshte ofenduese me kupton tani.....
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Sweet Brunettee

Eda, zemer kur i thua nje krishteri "kaur" ai ofendohet, eshte shprehje ofenduese  :buzeqeshje: 

me respekt, Sb

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, po pse nga qenka ofenduse a nuk dote thote e tregon vetem fen e nje personi????? pse esthe ne digri ofenduse kete dasha me dite kush e ka then per here te pare si ka dalur si fjale ofenduse...??? nuk eshte nje soj sikur te thuash krishter e kaurr...?? eshte e njeta fjale e ka te njeten kuptim per mua te pakten????? e nuk kam degjuar ndojen here te jet perdorur se fjale ofenduse deri ate dite kur e tha ai shkoku pa qellim e pa te keq.....
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## berat96

shpjegoni kuptimin dhe origjinen e fjales 'kaur', nese e dini.

----------


## Mina

Fjala kaurr perdoret kur flet me zhargon per ta. Te gjithe e dime qe mendja e kaurrit e ka cuar boten perpara.

----------


## berat96

Nga e ka origjinen kjo fjale dhe cfare do te thote? Une pyeta dike dhe me tha se do te thote "derr." Megjithate personi qe me dha kete pergjigje nuk ishte shume i sigurte.

Kam pershtypjen se muslimanet duhet ta dine mire origjinen e kesaj fjale si dhe kuptimin e vertete te saj.

----------


## Dreri

Ne fakt nuk do te thote "derr"..por per besimtaret katolik eshte ofenduese ti quash kaurr"..pasi keshtu u quajten  me ironi nga turqit, si rezultat i mosbindjes , dhe qendreses Gjithsesi edhe sikur  ne turqisht ..Kaurr=krishtere, prapseprape nuk eshte  pa ofeze te therasesh dike..
Nje zezak sikur ta therasezsh "neger" do terbohet..edhe pse eshte i tille..edhe pse njeri tjetrit i therasin 100 here ne dite...ashtu....nejse...pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## northernbard

Origjina e fjales kaurr eshte arabishtja kufur qe do te thote sharje ne kete rast blasfemi. Kafir qe rrjedh nga kufur do te thote blasfemues dhe me kete u referohej jo-muslimaneve. Ne Turqisht prej nga e kemi marre ne, kjo fjale u fut ne dy forma kafir qe akoma ruan kuptimin e vertete dhe gavur qe perdoret per te cilesuar jo-muslimanet, te huajt ne pergjithesi veçanerisht perendimoret por qe nuk permban kuptimin blasfemues. Ne Shqiperi nuk eshte e qarte nese eshte fjale ofenduese pasi une di plot te krishtere qe e perdorin dhe vete kete fjale por ka dhe nga ata qe ofendohen prandaj une mendoj se e mira eshte te mos perdoret.

----------


## iliria e para

Ne ish Jugosllavi fjala Kaurr perdorej per te fyer sllavet.
Nga vjen fjala duket e sqaruan me pare.

----------


## Eda H

Peshendetje, faleminderit per pergjigjet por asgje nuk eshte konkrete thuhet vetem me "duket" asgje nuk eshte e sigurte e me baza jan vetem supozime. une per veten time po e them nuk e kam degjuar ndonjeher kete fjal si fjlal ofenduse...... kjo fjale esthe e perdorur nga te gjithe, e nuk kam degjuar ndo gje te till... nese une jam shume interesuar ta marr vesh a eshte e verete apo jo e pse???
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## ganimet

Ka urret , fjal shqipe Ka-urrejt ose kaurrejt.
Per mendimin tim si kuptim eshte ndryshuar ndersa si shprehje esht nga shqipja.

----------


## Scion

Uff ... teme 10 vjecare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

E paskan nxjerre nga germadhat e kohes  :buzeqeshje: 
Une nuk e di nese eshte vertet ofenduese apo jo ,mgjth sme ka pelqyer kurre

----------


## jarigas

Eshte fjale fyese, pasi rrjedh nga fjala "kafir" dhe si e tille nuk perdoret  perveçse per te nençmuar ata qe nuk pranojne Muhamedin si profet!Eshte njesoj sikurse fjala "heretik" kundrejt atyre qe nuk pranojne dogmat e kishes! Pra kush e perdor pa ia ditur kuptimin, ndoshta nuk ka per qellim fyerjen e persoave te krishtere, por padija, nuk mund te jete nje preteks per te perdorur nje fjale te ciles nuk ia din kuptimin ne vend te asaj qe ia din, siç eshte ne kete rast zevendesimi i fjales "i krishtere" me fjalen "kaurr"!!

----------


## drague

> Eshte fjale fyese, pasi rrjedh nga fjala "kafir" dhe si e tille nuk perdoret  perveçse per te nençmuar ata qe nuk pranojne Muhamedin si profet!Eshte njesoj sikurse fjala "heretik" kundrejt atyre qe nuk pranojne dogmat e kishes! Pra kush e perdor pa ia ditur kuptimin, ndoshta nuk ka per qellim fyerjen e persoave te krishtere, por padija, nuk mund te jete nje preteks per te perdorur nje fjale te ciles nuk ia din kuptimin ne vend te asaj qe ia din, siç eshte ne kete rast zevendesimi i fjales "i krishtere" me fjalen "kaurr"!!


pse ndjehesh ti i ofenduar nqs. te therras "kaurr i derrit"? :shkelje syri:

----------


## jarigas

> pse ndjehesh ti i ofenduar nqs. te therras "kaurr i derrit"?


Kur ma thote nje idhulltar i Mahmud harapit qe falet ne xhamine e sulltanit, ndjehem i hidheruar ne shpirt per helmin qe turqit na lane ne gjak; kur ma thote nje "mysliman" tradicional qe s'ka fare lidhje me harapin, ndjej vetem keqardhje per padijen e tij; kur ma thote nje patriot ne forme shakaje, ve buzen ne gaz dhe e ftoj per nje gote raki me berxolle derri... :perqeshje:

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Eshte fjale fyese, pasi rrjedh nga fjala "kafir" dhe si e tille nuk perdoret  perveçse per te nençmuar ata qe nuk pranojne Muhamedin si profet!Eshte njesoj sikurse fjala "heretik" kundrejt atyre qe nuk pranojne dogmat e kishes! Pra kush e perdor pa ia ditur kuptimin, ndoshta nuk ka per qellim fyerjen e persoave te krishtere, por padija, nuk mund te jete nje preteks per te perdorur nje fjale te ciles nuk ia din kuptimin ne vend te asaj qe ia din, siç eshte ne kete rast zevendesimi i fjales "i krishtere" me fjalen "kaurr"!!


....jar, thuaje te verteten te plote !!!

Fjala KAUR eshte huazim i drejtperdrejt nga TURQISHTJA, e cila per veti e ka huazuar nga arabishtja "KUFR", "KUFAR"....turqit e kane transkribuar ne gjihen e vet sipas tingullimit dhe e kane shqiptuar pak me rrende "GAVUR"....dhe pikerisht keshtu eshte huazuar ne gjuhen tone, duke e humbur shkronjen "V"....

Osmanlijte fillimisht jane hasur me te krishtere te rritit orthodoks, dhe ata i kane emeruar "GAVUR" si oponenten ndaj termin UMMET !!!, edhe pse jane ithtare te librit, mohimi i pejgamberllekut te muhamedit alejhiselam i ben sipas qendrimit ZYRTARE te tille !!!

Edhe sot ne traullsoren shqiptare termi "kaur" perdoret ekskluzivikisht per komshijt, bashkjetuesit, dikush i ka edhe shok e kolege, shka, te rritit orthodoks.....ndash termi SHKA, SHKIJE, ndash termi KAUR, per sllavoorthodokste nuk jane terme OFENDUESE !!!

Ki kujdes offendues eshte vetem termi "QAFIR", i cili perdoret krejtesisht nen parakushte tjera, dhe eshte shprehje truallsore !!!, me QAFIR nuk ofendohen ndjenjat fetare te ndonje pjesetari te nje feje tjeter, por thjesht kur hidherohen njerezit ndermjet dhe shahen.....natyrisht si KAUR si QAFIR rrenjen e kane te njejte, por attributet i kane mare brenda kohes, dhe ata jane te ndryshme !!!

O Kaurr i Kaurrit - o sllav i sllavit (ofendim kombetare)
O qafir - ofendim fetare, pra, i dalur jashte nga feja.....

Termi KAUR eshte perdorur dhe perdoret EKSKLUZIVIKISHT per "shkijet", per "shqehet" pra, per sllavet
Termi QAFIR eshte perdorur dhe perdoret EKSKLUZIVIKISHT per ofendim vullgar ndaj nje njeriu qe kryn nje veper qe nuk perputhet me noramt fetare.....nje pijan per shembull ofendohet me fjalen qafir.

Nga perditshmeria e pollogut njihen per shembull orthodokset shqiptare mbi gostivar....ata edhe pse orthodoks, nuk kane qene ne popullorcen e thjeshte as KAURR, as QAFIRA....por, ose shqiptaret e malsises, ose shqiptaret e rekes !!!, nuk jane dalluar ne perditshmeri me term specifik si shqiptare me fe joislame !!!

tung

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Kur ma thote nje idhulltar i Mahmud harapit qe falet ne xhamine e sulltanit, ndjehem i hidheruar ne shpirt per helmin qe turqit na lane ne gjak; kur ma thote nje "mysliman" tradicional qe s'ka fare lidhje me harapin, ndjej vetem keqardhje per padijen e tij; kur ma thote nje patriot ne forme shakaje, ve buzen ne gaz dhe e ftoj per nje gote raki me berxolle derri...


...ne kete rast nuk je KAURR I DERRIT, por QAFIR HAMAMI.....e sheh si msove prap nje te re, per fene e te pareve....

tungi

----------

